# Has anyone ever actually been fired from work?



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

If so, what was the reason? A big part of my anxiety is that I'm always worried I'm going to mess something up, get in trouble or get fired. What was your worst work scew up?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got fired from GNC when I was like 20. Came in to work trashed and fell down in front of a customer pulling down some shelves with me. They called security and security called my manager.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Probably wasn't funny at the time but that made me laugh lol.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No never been fired. But I wouldn't be surprised if I get laid off due to Covid at some point soon.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

JH1983 said:


> Got fired from GNC when I was like 20. Came in to work trashed and fell down in front of a customer pulling down some shelves with me. They called security and security called my manager.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Epic. I bet the story still circulates in that GNC store's folklore.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

They sent me a letter a couple months after banning me from GNC. Been in many GNCs since with no issues though, so I don't think they kept a list lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I got fired from my first job ever, because I made the mistake of taking a sales job, as one of those people in the grocery stores who hand out free samples. I sucked at it and was fired after just two times. Never again will I even attempt anything in sales!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I probably would have gotten fired at my last job or would be on their shortlist after i ignored my weekend duty and didnt pick up my manager's calls all weekend. but i went in on Monday and gave my notice before they could fire me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, never been fired. Been laid off a couple times, and I've quit a job only once.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope I've never been fired or laid off from work. Every place I've worked at and left I only did so after having something else lined up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I got fired from my last job at grainger for spilling my water bottle on the floor. I was being bullied and papered out of my job anyway. That was just the excuse they used.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I was fired once? cant even remember. I've had a lot of short term jobs.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Got fired once because of my habitual tardiness. But honestly, I didn't care that much coz I was planning to resign the next month: lol My superior was super nice tho and said that if I ever got background checked, she'll say that I resigned.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

misanthrope2 said:


> If so, what was the reason? A big part of my anxiety is that I'm always worried I'm going to mess something up, get in trouble or get fired. What was your worst work scew up?


Out of interest, are you working now? Or is your anxiety in anticipation for when you do get a job?

Worst screw up I'm hesitant putting up on the public internet. But my other most recent time getting fired was a few years ago. I was in a retail role where I needed a job to pay rent whilst studying for something else. Management was fine with this when they recruited me, as it was a start-up retail chain and so I let them know I'd be trying to move upwards into the support area. But then there was a new initiative to expand their chain and so train up staff to be store managers, and so they wanted driven and ambitious salesman. Because my focus had instead been mainly to "just get by", I subsequently didn't make it past probation.

If I'm honest, I didn't expect to get fired as I was still "just doing my job". But with that in mind, I never took a job position for granted again - and that in itself has changed the course of my career for the better (clearly another story), and so I'm appreciative. I can also understand why the chain let me go.


----------



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm working now. I have a constant fear that I'm going to mess up at work. Its painful hah.


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

misanthrope2 said:


> What was your worst work scew up?


Never been fired but a complaint against my worst work screw up made it all the way up to the Welsh Department of Health and the House of Commons, which was pretty damn soul-crushing. Not only did it all get resolved but I continued to work for the same organisation for another 7 years, leaving their employ earlier this year. They have recently approached me to see if I'd be interested in coming back.

Mistakes do and will happen. What's important is how you deal with them. I've worked with individuals whose mistakes contributed to a death and the way they had addressed their failings ensured that they did not lose their jobs. Others had complaints against them that were not upheld and from which they could've walked away scot-free, yet in the process of dealing with the investigation they had committed so many egregious acts that not only did they lose their jobs as a result but also ensured that they would never be able to secure the same employment in the future.

So be honest, accept responsibility for your actions, never pass the buck, and always try to better yourself - there is always room for improvement.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Miraculously, no. Doesn't mean I won't some time down the line.


----------



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh wow. Sheska, what kind of work did you do? It sounds intense.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes...once I walked out on the job & was called to officially be fired & once cause I missed too many shifts as a result of my SA


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I was encouraged to leave. Given a "golden handshake" from a job 4 years ago. I wasn't getting along with my team.

The mother hen didn't like me. Got the other girls against me.

It's just so typical high school behaviour. What is terrifying is that she's a grandma.


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

misanthrope2 said:


> Oh wow. Sheska, what kind of work did you do? It sounds intense.


Without going into details, I managed cases that were going through various legal proceedings. At the time of the mistake, I was still a newby and ended up giving wrong information to someone pretty high up in the food chain. This, and a bunch of other issues, snowballed into an enquiry where the organisation I had worked for had to produce a report accounting for all of the oversights. So, yeah, it was pretty damn intense. But you survive and you learn from it, and you move on. Don't focus on the countless ways you can screw up, look at things as an opportunity to learn. If people see that you are constantly and consistently trying to improve they would be a helluva more forgiving if/when something might go wrong, as long as you're honest and take responsibility for your mistakes.


----------



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

That sounds intense. A stressful situation for anyone let alone someone with SA. I would think if you can get through that you can get through anything


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

misanthrope2 said:


> I would think if you can get through that you can get through anything


I'm of the opinion that the death of me would be some benign small thing that'd just tip the scales when I least expect it. Something like waking up and finding out I've run out of coffee.

You can't anticipate all of the stressors in your life, which is why it's better to focus on the positives and doing the best that you can do than waste this precious time worrying about things you can't do anything about.

For all my dislike of Oprah, she did say something pretty cool when she recollected one of Maya Angelou's comments about the many mistakes that Oprah made in her younger days, she said - when you know better, you do better. So, if you want to do better - learn. Make this your focus and not the potentiality of screwing up.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Got fired for sleeping on the job. I was working as a security guard job at night. Nothing really to do so i could sneak off and sleep somewhere. Got away with it for quite a while but they caught me eventually.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> Got fired for sleeping on the job. I was working as a security guard job at night. Nothing really to do so i could sneak off and sleep somewhere. Got away with it for quite a while but they caught me eventually.


 I worked as a security guard once but there was no danger of me falling asleep because I had chronic insomnia in those days and couldn't sleep if I tried. It was somewhat boring but the reason I quit was that they had me working at a hospital and they kept putting me in the nurse's lot where there was nothing to do but stand there in the hot sun all day long and do the rounds once an hour and call in to tell them everything was fine. It would often be 98 degrees out there and no shade whatsoever.

When they had me in the ER lot it was not so bad because there was a security booth that was air conditioned.


----------

